# Purple Rose~



## Toni (Aug 28, 2011)

Here is a Purple Rose Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen I made before leaving New Zealand.  Thought I would post it in honor of my container arriving on Wednesday with all my supplies:biggrin:

Thank you as always for looking!!!


----------



## ToddMR (Aug 28, 2011)

Such a beautiful pen Toni.  Nice job all around on it.


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow Toni the colors are so vibrant and the detail is so fine that it almost looks 3-D.  Excellent work.


----------



## Finatic (Aug 28, 2011)

Just AWESOME!! Glad your stuff showed up. Can't wait to see your creations.


----------



## asyler (Aug 28, 2011)

just WOW! what great colors


----------



## sgimbel (Aug 28, 2011)

As usual wow.  Welcome back stateside even if you brought the huricane with you.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Toni:
I have NEVER been so happy for SOMEONE ELSE'S container to arrive!!!!! 'Bout time


----------



## pianomanpj (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow!!!! FANTASTIC PEN, TONI!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 28, 2011)

Worth waiting for Toni!


----------



## renowb (Aug 28, 2011)

Sweeeet!


----------



## achennau (Aug 28, 2011)

Beautiful !!!!!!!


----------



## Toni (Aug 28, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Toni:
> I have NEVER been so happy for SOMEONE ELSE'S container to arrive!!!!! 'Bout time



On September 8 it would have been 3 months I would have waited.  I am so excited to get my hands on my stuff you have no idea!!!

Thank you everyone for the feedback I appreciate it more than you know!!


----------



## boxerman (Aug 28, 2011)

Super pen.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 28, 2011)

FANTASTIC!!! 
So glad you will have your stuff again! Can't wait to see what you do next!


----------



## broitblat (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning -- as usual.  It's nice to see more of your creations, Toni.

  -Barry


----------



## woodsofourlives (Aug 28, 2011)

WOW, nice


----------



## mrburls (Aug 28, 2011)

Beautiful creation Toni. Love the color. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## edman2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just absolutely beautiful! And...hooray for containers!


----------



## hewunch (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 28, 2011)

Another beauty, as usual. We expect nothing less from you. Glad the pen made the trip along with your container. Now we will be seeing 3 or 4 of your beauties each week. Thanks for the fix for a Toni Pen Junkie.:biggrin::biggrin:
do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 28, 2011)

It is great to have Darth Toni back in full swing. What a beautiful showing! Welcome back PC queen.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Toni,

That is just too beautiful for words. The detail in that blank is outstanding. I'm a man, I'm not supposed to gush like that but I can't help it.:biggrin:

Carl


----------



## U-Turn (Aug 28, 2011)

OUTSTANDING - great colors and craftsmanship. Congrats on the container!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 28, 2011)

Batgirl, so glad to see you posting photo's again, it must of been great opening your container. Now get busy making your one of a kind poly clay marvels.


----------



## corian king (Aug 28, 2011)

As usual! beautiful Pen! great work.


----------



## kenspens (Aug 29, 2011)

wow toni that is awesome you are so skilled and talented! love it
ken


----------



## TomS (Aug 29, 2011)

The detail is just incredible. I think this is your best yet. But I think I say that every time you make a new post. Glad you're back at it.

Tom


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome pen!


----------



## beachlover (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad your container finally arrived. Did you manage to hold on to the container for a storm shelter?  As always beautiful, fantastic work! My wife is privileged to own a piece of your work.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 29, 2011)

beautiful work Toni..and those photo's sure do pop!


----------



## George Watkins (Aug 29, 2011)

simply stunning


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 29, 2011)

Toni, that pen is beyond awesome. Glad you finally got your supplies.


----------



## wizard (Aug 29, 2011)

Toni, Now we are talking...AWESOME PEN!!!:biggrin:. I'm glad you are back in full force and your studio is about to come together. Your polymer clay skills are unrivaled.. Regards, Doc


----------



## rizaydog (Aug 29, 2011)

Great job.  Very nice pen.


----------



## joeatact (Aug 29, 2011)

Got to say it really Nice


----------



## nativewooder (Aug 29, 2011)

Phantazmagorical!  Or, WOW!!!


----------



## Seer (Aug 29, 2011)

Absolutely stunning wait till my grand daughters see this and ask me if I can make it lol glad your stuff amde it safely.


----------



## Tom D (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful pen Toni. I am glag you got your supplies, let us know when you are back in business!!!


----------



## animefan (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful as always Toni.


----------



## Penl8the (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome back.  We (I) missed your beautiful work.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 29, 2011)

Another beauty Toni!!!! Glad to see you back posting  again!!


----------



## ronin2024 (Aug 29, 2011)

That's not a pen that's Art.  Beautiful work.


----------



## Pentatonik (Aug 29, 2011)

That looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## Whaler (Aug 29, 2011)

Absolutely magnificent, Toni.


----------



## 76winger (Aug 29, 2011)

Good to see you back in here and inspiring the troops Toni! Welcome back, and I as mentioned on FB yesterday: 
" YAY!!! And what a beauty it is as well Toni. Absolutely lovely!"


----------



## Florida Marine (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Old Lar (Aug 29, 2011)

Sean just beat me to it WOW2!!!
That is one beautiful pen!


----------



## Toni (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the wonderful feedback!! You bring tears to my eyes!!


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 29, 2011)

meh...it's ok.:wink:   So glad to see you back Toni!  Fantastic work as usual!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 30, 2011)

You still got it girl.  Now go figure out how to enter the contest!!  Find someone with a lathe in Northern NJ!!!  You can do it (just not in my category please)


----------



## snyiper (Aug 30, 2011)

I am simply in awe, it is stunning. I only wish I could do half as good....Awesome job!!!!


----------



## Dan_F (Aug 30, 2011)

That is outrageous! I cant imagine the planning that had to go into that. My feeble brain hurts.

Dan


----------



## arw01 (Aug 30, 2011)

That pen can bring tears to your eyes in beauty.  It's like looking into it's own little world.

Completely amazing, when you are up and running I might have to commission you to make me a blank in a fire and ice rose for the wife for christmas.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Aug 30, 2011)

Toni- We have not met yet in that I am a new turner (Nov 2010) but I had seen pictures of some of your work. So glad you are back and look forward in your input here on the forum AND hopefully being able to buy some of those BEAUTIFUL blanks.:bashful:


----------



## HSTurning (Aug 30, 2011)

Toni
Glad to hear that you finally got your stuff back.  Killer pen (color blind so I cand say much about the colors)
Hope you can get back to some sort of normal.  I dont know if I would be able to wait 3 months for my stuff to be shipped.

Cant wait to see more of your work as you get back into the swing.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 30, 2011)

That is so beautiful! Your "vacation" from PC looks to have been time well spent - the depth and vibrancy is truly awesome!


----------



## spilperson (Aug 30, 2011)

Yor work is fantastic. Seriously. Fantastic. It made me go read up on how to do it. I don't know where you get the patience.


----------



## Pete275 (Aug 30, 2011)

Toni, as usual absolutely beautiful. I do wish you would tell us about your method of photography as the pictures of the pens are also awesome.

Wayne


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 30, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous blank. LOML just looked at your pen and said that she would like a Sierra style pen with that beautiful blank on it.  She never asks for a particular blanks so I am happy that if I can find a blank I can actually make a pen for her that she will like and show off your work. Now get to work please we are all waiting.:biggrin:


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 30, 2011)

Beautiful pen.  Glad that your container arrived and you can get back to doing your very amazing creative work.  I am sure that your soul will be happy.


----------



## Pepsi (Aug 31, 2011)

Toni it's just beautiful, can't say enough about the blank or the workmanship.
Just awesome.
                                                                                          Al


----------



## Paddy (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow, what an eye catcher. Great colors!

Paddy


----------



## Dai Sensei (Sep 1, 2011)

Another master piece Toni 

Great see you are back making them :tongue:


----------

